# Two Flasks from OI



## orchid527 (May 31, 2016)

Bought these from Sam at a show in March. They were ready to come out then, but I was too busy/lazy at the time. Finally put them into compots about a month ago. The four on the left are tranlienianum "Dark Wings" x New World" CBR/AOS. The four on the right are venustum with both parents 50% Foxcatcher. I already had a nice venustum, but the one in Sam's display was incredible. It was a sibling of the two used to make this flask. They don't take much space, so I think I will flower them all, hoping to get another nice one. For reference, these are 4 inch pots.
Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 31, 2016)

Hopefully some of those venustum will turn out looking like Foxcatcher!

Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 31, 2016)

Great job potting these up. What is your seedling mix? Did you wash off the agar first? Thanks for any info.


----------



## troy (May 31, 2016)




----------



## orchid527 (May 31, 2016)

The mix is mostly small Orchiata with some chopped sphagnum and large perlite. I separate the plants coming out of the flask. The tranlienianum roots came apart easily. The venustum did not. I put the seedlings into the mix and sprayed them with some room temp tap water, and put them into 1 gallon Ziploc bags and sealed them up for 4 weeks. I have just today folded down the edge of the bags to form a teardrop shaped opening. I'll water these from time to time with dilute fertilizer and then in about 3-4 weeks, I'll fold the tops of the zipoc bags down to fully open them to the atmosphere. I've done it this way many times before and I seldom suffer any losses.

Mike


----------



## Migrant13 (May 31, 2016)

orchid527 said:


> The mix is mostly small Orchiata with some chopped sphagnum and large perlite. I separate the plants coming out of the flask. The tranlienianum roots came apart easily. The venustum did not. I put the seedlings into the mix and sprayed them with some room temp tap water, and put them into 1 gallon Ziploc bags and sealed them up for 4 weeks. I have just today folded down the edge of the bags to form a teardrop shaped opening. I'll water these from time to time with dilute fertilizer and then in about 3-4 weeks, I'll fold the tops of the zipoc bags down to fully open them to the atmosphere. I've done it this way many times before and I seldom suffer any losses.
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the detailed info...very helpful.


----------



## Justin (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice. I use ziplocks too but i keep mine open from the start. Looking good!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 1, 2016)

Nice seedlings....and thank you for the culture you use.


----------

